
Car Hacking Tool Seeks to Build an Open Source Development Community - dogfish
https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/17/02/26/1935250/open-source-car-hacking-tool-successfully-crowdfunded
======
homersim
Oh man, I was looking for exactly this to hack my Pontiac Aztec. Thanks for
the article.

